# Are these Jablonsky/Zimmer pieces similar/identical in your opinion?



## theheresy (Dec 29, 2009)

Let's have a little exercise. Who thinks that these two pieces were probably both written by Zimmer (not Jablonsky) and sound almost identical and who thinks Jablonsky's piece is 100% original and probably had no hand from Zimmer.

First piece is Jablonsky's "My Name is Lincoln" from The Island, recently popularized as being used in the Avatar trailer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHuTxNIpdeM


Zimmer's "Now We Are Free"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHAvjaHtlMA


----------



## bryla (Dec 29, 2009)

Haven't listened but:

Zimmer and Jablonsky both work at RCP and have the same people working for them.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 29, 2009)

Didn't Steve Jablonsky work with Hans Zimmer at Remote Control?

Here may the answer - taken from imdb:

"The Island"

Steve Jablonsky score producer
Hans Zimmer score producer 

"Transformers Revenge of the Fallen"

Original Music by Steve Jablonsky
Hans Zimmer: composer: additional music


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 29, 2009)

Didnt sound the same. It has that famous media venture progression.

In my opinion YouTube should pay royalties for copyrighted content if thhey get ad clicks


----------



## theheresy (Dec 29, 2009)

yes of course jablonsky is in RCP, that was my point is that everyone knows when Hans Zimmer has a hand in certain movies like Pirates everyone knows he wrote the themes and Badelt (another RCP guy) worked them out etc, but as far as the Island I didn't know hans zimmer had any 'official' association with it yet the flagship cue from the film has obvious Hans Zimmer traits as if he himself wrote it. 

Anyone know what "Score Producer" position actually entails or means?

p.s. "My Name Is Lincoln" very obviously in parts sounds like Zimmer's Da Vinci cue Knights of Sangreal as well as Gladiator, which pretty much proves to me that Zimmer wrote that awesome cue.


----------



## bryla (Dec 29, 2009)

POTC had 10 writers!! Probably even more un-credited. The main theme was actually a paraphrase of the original Disney theme.

When Zimmer is credited a cue, he has had a whole team underneath him helping him! Heck I've heard that he got 2 people spend 2 weeks on a minute-long drum beat. Maybe those guys did the same thing for Jablonsky or two other people that do the same thing for Zimmer.


----------



## Polarity (Dec 29, 2009)

I believe the best answer could be the fact that in past Jablonsky worked on Zimmer's soundtracks as orchestrator/arranger.
So some of the passages (or sound tricks) could be Jablonsky's own... 
and later he reused them.

Otherwise another is that those projects you named share some of the orchestrators/arrangers used by Zimmer and Jablonsky.


----------



## theheresy (Dec 29, 2009)

jeez. thanks to RCP, film music has become a sloppy production line. Oh well with results like the above, who can complain though? 
:shock: >8o


----------



## bryla (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes yes....


----------



## johncarter (Dec 29, 2009)

Polarity @ Tue Dec 29 said:


> I believe the best answer could be the fact that in past Jablonsky worked on Zimmer's soundtracks as orchestrator/arranger.
> So some of the passages (or sound tricks) could be Jablonsky's own...
> and later he reused them.
> 
> Otherwise another is that those projects you named share some of the orchestrators/arrangers used by Zimmer and Jablonsky.



No, the best answer is Now We Are Free from Gladiator was used as a temp-track for Michael Bay The Island.
Jablonsky didnt work on Gladiator...


----------



## theheresy (Dec 29, 2009)

johncarter @ Tue Dec 29 said:


> Polarity @ Tue Dec 29 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the best answer could be the fact that in past Jablonsky worked on Zimmer's soundtracks as orchestrator/arranger.
> ...



Are you saying this for a fact or this is what you think was the case? If that was the case then it would make sense that it was used as a temp track and so they basically remade an almost identical version of it.


----------

